# 2012 250Rs



## NorskBoy (Feb 26, 2012)

Purchased a 250rs do not even have it yet. Do I need to be concerned about he rear slide. I see a lot of posts here that look like great solutions for a problem I'm not sure I will have with the new model. Should I be making a travel support now? Or not?


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

As an owner of a 2011 that is now just over a year old with maybe 3,000 miles, that's an emphatic YES to building a rear bunk/slide support IMHO. Mine's been in storage since mid-October, went to check it a couple weeks ago and noticed the beginnings of separation of the track ends (closest to the kitchen) from the ceiling, and I've have a bunk support in when it's been moving NEARLY all of the time EXCEPT for two 20-mile round trips to the dealer late in the fall for maintenance. I made mine out of PVC pipe from one idea on a website I'm trying to find again; if I find it I'll re-post. Regards, BGood


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

I would suggest two things. 1. At the end of the rail they use relatively small headed screws. They seem to pull through the thin metal of the rail causing it to split. Get/make washers that fit inside of the rail so you have more surface area and hopefully not allow the metal to split. 2. Make the support. Better safe than sorry. Bought mine and it took two years and many miles before I began to see splitting. I believe I was lucky to have gone as long as I have. The rail is 1 5/8" x 1 5/8" O.D. so 1 1/2" squares should work. Doing mine right now. Confess on your new TT.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

My first effort at a brace and the modded model I put together later.









And if you can get them to send them to you, Keystone new rails area about 1 foot longer than the ones that came in my 230RS I had. I used the washers also on each screw head inside the rails.

I loved the Outback, but I really didn't want to burned by the slide out failures on these. I was also seeing "bulges" at the bottom corners of the slide out. If you see anything you suspect, sent photos to the warranty department to get it documented in your units file.

JR


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a 2011 250RS. I have had no problems at all with the rear slide. W.E.Begood, you are the first owner of one of the power rear slides that I have seen report a problem. I thought they had made them sturdier by design with the power slide. I guess not. Do you put any weight on the bed when it is in the retracted position?


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

funbikerchick said:


> I have a 2011 250RS. I have had no problems at all with the rear slide. W.E.Begood, you are the first owner of one of the power rear slides that I have seen report a problem. I thought they had made them sturdier by design with the power slide. I guess not. Do you put any weight on the bed when it is in the retracted position?


Sorry funbikerchick...it's been awhile since I've checked the board (obviously).
To answer your question, no, we haven't put extra weight on the bed outside of a couple rug runners and 2 sleeping bags. I'm going to do some further checking here today if I get a chance and find some other complaint threads...I knew early-on right AFTER we gt it that the rails could be a problem.
Regards, BGood


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's a compilation of what I scrounged-up on this site regarding the rear slide problems and supports...they were kinda scattered on different forums and some were hard to find even with the advanced search. Hope they work as I'm new to this "hyper-linking" thingy.

here

another here

more here

and more here

5th here

again

number 7

8's not enough

ninth hole

tenth thread

next to last

last one


----------

